# Salamanca de Monterrico



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Salamanca de Monterrico se "inauguró" en septiembre de 1962 y originalmente la Urbanización contó con aproximadamente 300 casas idénticas... todas de un piso,2 dormitorios,jardincito interior... empezó como una "isla"...un perfecto barrio suburbano que hace 45 años,como comprenderán estaba en las afueras de la ciudad... algo así como si fuera en la actualidad Cieneguilla...incluso la parte más alejada de Cieneguilla... 
Me mudé con mis padres y hermana mayor allí cuando apenas tenía 1 mes de nacido... y viví allí mis primeros 8 años de vida (hasta diciembre de 1970).. era la típica urbanización de matrimonios jóvenes con 2 ó 3 hijos pequeños... así que pasé una infancia muy bonita,tranquila y rodeado de numerosos amiguitos de barrio... el "gancho" que ofrecía Salamanca de Monterrico era que sus manzanas tenían un parquecito interior,lo cual era ideal para las mamás que pudieran tener a sus hijos pequeños jugando en el parque,lejos de las temibles pistas... En esos años,era indispensable que todos los vecinos tuvieran auto,porque estaba alejado de todo... no habían colegios,no había transporte público,los taxis a duras penas llegaban hasta allí... la actual Avenida Circunvalación (Panamericana Sur),era en todo el sentido de la palabra,una verdadera carretera... donde pasaban camiones,ómnibus interprovinciales,pero no habían ni paraderos ni modo alguno para conseguir allí un transporte público... era desolado y había un grifo que hacía las veces de "grifo interurbano",junto a la facultad de veterinaria de la Universidad de San Marcos... a lo lejos (no tan lejos) se apreciaba el Cerro El Pino y más allá El Agustino,en esas épocas poco poblados.. y se veía como algo lejos.. la actual avenida Nicolás Arriola era una especie de "carretera central"... todo era sembríos... San Luis,San Borja,los alrededores del Hipódromo de Monterrico,toda la zona de La Molina,Santa Anita,todo eso no estaba para nada urbanizado...eran enormes chacras con sembríos y acequias... así que vivir en Salamanca en esos años era algo "audaz" y hasta temerario... muchos de los padres de familia contaban con armas,porque era algo así como vivir en un "Far West" debido a la lejanía con las áreas urbanas... Los padres iban a trabajar a grandes distancias,sea en el Centro de Lima ó en los barrios antiguos de la ciudad... y para eso se llevaban el auto,dejando a las madres y los hijos en una especie de "ghetto" en el barrio.. como no habían colegios en toda la zona,los niños debían estudiar en colegios lejanos...por lo que la movilidad escolar era obligatoria.... las madres por lo general,en esos años,sólo eran amas de casas (una especie sesentera de "Desperate Housewives"...ja,ja,ja) y pocas de ellas se aventuraban a manejar sus autos.
Los niños debíamos ir al colegio recorriendo grandes distancias en autos... era un perfecto barrio suburbano de clase media... donde casi todos los vecinos se conocían y donde rápidamente se identificaba al "foráneo".... Recién en 1970 se abrió el primer colegio de la zona,el "Santa Angela" (que creo sigue siendo el mejor colegio hasta ahora)... En los 70s. empezó a urbanizarse el distrito de San Luis y todos los alrededores... pero yo ya no viví allí en esa época de "urbanización"... dejé Salamanca siendo todavía un barrio lejano y suburbano... Actualmente ya casi no existen las casas originales de 1 piso...el 90% de las casas han sido modificadas y convertidas en casas de 2 pisos,incluso 3 pisos e incluso hay numerosos edificios de 4 y 5 pisos.... ya está totalmente irreconocible Salamanca de como fue en sus inicios...para nada tiene aire "suburbano" y se ha popularizado tremendamente... de los 1,000 a 1,500 residentes de sus primeros años,actualmente fácilmente Salamanca debe contar con 10,000 habitantes (diez veces más que en sus inicios)... 
Las casitas originales.. todas de 1 piso,con living-comedor,con jardincito afuera y adentro.. casitas de 180 metros cuadrados... todas idénticas.. Podrán ver fotos actuales de Salamanca de Monterrico,con sus típicos parquecitos internos...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas fotos dodi, se te olvidaron postearlas hace año y medio atras, pero en buena hora y se agradece el que nos las compartas...

Los parques ayudan a que se vea bien la zona, mas algunas casas, muchas por cierto, no se ven bien...

Como bien dices empezó como condominio de casas similares, el detalle esta en que cada uno hizo lo que quiso con su lote y tras años, vemos ahora una mazamorra de estilso y colores.... Típico en nuestras ciudades.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Recuerdo muy bien esta urb.. fui mucho por ahi en el 2003, y la describes muy bien ya que de alguna forma aun tiene rastros de que fue un lugar apacible comparado a lo que es hoy :lol: mucho mas populoso. Tal vez la mejor zona a mi parecer es la parte de la av. Paracas... justamente por ahi.. algo mas abajo.. esta el colegio Santa Angela, tal vez vaya por ahi de nuevo y traiga fotos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelente tu apreciación*

Asi es Jhonatan,los parquecitos ayudan mucho (mi casita está casi frente a un parquecito,aún la conservamos en su forma original,de las muy pocas que quedan así),pero es cierto,actualmente a mi juicio,Salamanca no es ni la sombra de lo que inicialmente fue... quizás si,la vecina urbanización Los Recaudadores siga conservando mejor su estilo original,pero allí las casas son más grandes y de 2 pisos... pero Salamanca ha perdido totalmente su esencia...se ha andinizado bastante en el sentido que al recorrerla,pareciera que estuvieras en una urbanización moderna de Huancayo,Cuzco ó Cajamarca... no está fea,pero definitivamente no se parece en nada a como fue en sus inicios... pero si se ha popularizado mucho y cada quien ha remodelado sus casas a su estilo no respetando la uniformidad ni el buen gusto... 


skyperu34 said:


> Buenas fotos dodi, se te olvidaron postearlas hace año y medio atras, pero en buena hora y se agradece el que nos las compartas...
> 
> Los parques ayudan a que se vea bien la zona, mas algunas casas, muchas por cierto, no se ven bien...
> 
> Como bien dices empezó como condominio de casas similares, el detalle esta en que cada uno hizo lo que quiso con su lote y tras años, vemos ahora una mazamorra de estilso y colores.... Típico en nuestras ciudades.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Exacto Claudita*

Pero ten en cuenta que la avenida Los Paracas divide Salamanca de Los Recaudadores... el Santa Angela en realidad está en Los Recaudadores,junto al actual Plaza Vea de la Avenida Circunvalación (donde en los años 70s. funcionó el Cine Salamanca)... si bien,la gente identifica esa zona "como parte" de Salamanca,ya no pertenece a la misma.... aunque ahora que Salamanca se ha remodelado,como que,no te das cuenta cual es cual.. de todos modos,personalmente,siempre me pareció más bonito Los Recaudadores... aunque ahora es todo un "sancochado"... :lol::lol::lol:


*ClauDia* said:


> Recuerdo muy bien esta urb.. fui mucho por ahi en el 2003, y la describes muy bien ya que de alguna forma aun tiene rastros de que fue un lugar apacible comparado a lo que es hoy :lol: mucho mas populoso. Tal vez la mejor zona a mi parecer es la parte de la av. Paracas... justamente por ahi.. algo mas abajo.. esta el colegio Santa Angela, tal vez vaya por ahi de nuevo y traiga fotos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Jajaja plop! bueno entonces me rectifico porque si he caminado bastante por esas partes hay casas que aun conservan el estilo que dices pero en general es un lugar muy venido a menos ya que cuando llega alguien nuevo sabemos que siempre haran las cosas a su gusto malogrando la estetica del lugar.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

uf para conseguir fotos de este lugar.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Sinceramente, Salamanca no me parece bonita, es más, es un toque peligrosa según lo que he escuchado y visto alguna vez en mi vida. Sin embargo, como zona es mucho mejor que otras limeñas. Gracias por el aporte, Miraflorino.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bien algo que me llamo la atencion es la cantidad de árboles....Dodi cuantos parques hay?


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Recuerdo de chibolo cuando iba a la urbanizacion Salamanca entre mis recuerdos mas lejanos al ir alla estan las chacras de los costados de la Avenida Javier Prado y el solitario Laboratorio Roche.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esa casa es de las más bonitas*

La pena que la mayoría de casas no es así... son más "chichas"... y en colorinches,ni les cuento...de terror !!!!.... 



*ClauDia* said:


> uf para conseguir fotos de este lugar.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Peligrosa no es...*

El problema que a medida que se urbanizó toda la zona,poco a poco ha ido limitando con la zona industrial y toda esa zona medio fea que se acerca hacia la Carretera Central... entonces como que no se separa bien donde termina específicamente Salamanca y donde empiezan los barrios vecinos... lo que hasta hace 30 años era una "isla"... ahora es un conglomerado de barrios que no sabes donde empieza y donde termina cada barrio...es más... el límite de los distritos de San Luis con Ate es tan "caprichoso",que hay manzanas que son de San Luis,pero que "geográficamente" son de Salamanca y otras que son de Ate y más bien pareciera que son de San Luis... una mescolanza tremenda... peligrosidad ????... creo que el factor riesgo es igual a cualquier zona urbana de clase media de Lima... obviamente ya a las afueras de Salamanca,hacia la zona industrial,se percibe una mayor zona de riesgo... claro,que comparado con hace 3 ó 4 décadas,lógicamente actualmente es más riesgoso en todo sentido... debido también a su numerosísima población... antiguamente el "peligro" era la soledad del barrio,por quedar totalmente rodeado de zonas de cultivos... 



fedox17 said:


> Sinceramente, Salamanca no me parece bonita, es más, es un toque peligrosa según lo que he escuchado y visto alguna vez en mi vida. Sin embargo, como zona es mucho mejor que otras limeñas. Gracias por el aporte, Miraflorino.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Exacto Efraco...*

Mis recuerdos infantiles de la Javier Prado Este era de una avenida tipo carretera,rodeada de enormes tierras de sembríos..con huacas a la lejanía... con San Borja que tímidamente iba aflorando... con esos grifos que parecían de "carretera"...de esos que quizás se vean cuando uno viaja en zonas desoladas de la Carretera Panamericana... Roche era una isla... incluso los maizales lo rodeaban por completo... la sensación de barrio suburbano era tremenda... por eso cuando mi mamá enviudó,decidió mudarse hacia San Isidro porque todavía en esos años era "un barrio alejado de todo"... ahora por supuesto que no y toda la gente menor de 30 años de edad,dificilmente se imaginen a Salamanca como un barrio "de las afueras"... es más,cuesta creer que alguna vez haya sido así... 


EFRACO said:


> Recuerdo de chibolo cuando iba a la urbanizacion Salamanca entre mis recuerdos mas lejanos al ir alla estan las chacras de los costados de la Avenida Javier Prado y el solitario Laboratorio Roche.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Yo tengo una duda ... hay un sitio que se llama olimpo eso si es medio feo también pertenece a lo q es salamanca o ya es cosa aparte...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Olimpo ya no es Salamanca*

Te diré que no es tan feo... aunque si,"menos agradable" que Salamanca...lo que si es medio feo... tirando a "muy feo" ....ja,ja,ja...es cruzando la avenida Separadora Industrial,en los límites de Olimpo.... curiosamente,uno de los mejores parques de la ciudad de Lima,está allí : El Parque de los Anillos...es pequeño,pero super bonito....junto a la Vía de Evitamiento.... 



*ClauDia* said:


> Yo tengo una duda ... hay un sitio que se llama olimpo eso si es medio feo también pertenece a lo q es salamanca o ya es cosa aparte...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ah ya gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

De repente si las casas fueran más bonitas, Salamanca se vería mejor.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Foto de comienzos de 1962*

Acá se aprecian mejor las casitas originales... mi mamá (ya embarazada de mi !!!!),posa delante de la que iba a ser nuestra casa (la casa vecina gemela la compró la melliza de mi mamá,pero la vendió algunos años después)..al fondo se vé el típico tanque de agua (emblema de Salamanca junto con el Arco de la Avenida Circunvalación).. el techo del tanque luce de color azul oscuro (actualmente luce totalmente descuidado !!!!).... Todavía nadie se había mudado a Salamanca cuando se tomó ésta foto...recién las primeras casas se entregaron en septiembre de 1962 (nosotros fuímos la segunda familia en mudarse !!!!)... noten los colores típicos de las fotos de esos años !!!... Así deberían ser todas las casitas de Salamanca....lástima que menos del 10% de las originales,aún conservan ésta forma...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Vía de Evitamiento*

A la izquierda está Salamanca (pero en realidad ya no es la Salamanca original,creo que se llama Parques de Salamanca...recién ha empezado a urbanizarse en los años 80s.) y a la derecha está la Urbanización Neptuno,más allá la Villa FAP de Camacho y hacia el fondo se vá hacia la Carretera Central


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Avenida Circunvalación (Panamericana Sur)*

A la altura de Salamanca separa a ésta del distrito de San Luis (urbanizaciones Cahuache & Villa Jardín)... Es también la principal vía de conexión entre el Cono Sur con el Cono Norte,por lo que....hay miles de combis !!!!...En los años 60s. todo ésto era una carretera desolada...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

buenas fotos miraflorino, gracias por compartirlas!!

creo que por allí queda una facultad de veterinaria? algo así....o me equivoco:|


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Exacto Lúcuma...*

Está en la misma Avenida Circunvalación y era lo único que estaba construído antes de Salamanca (o sea,antes de 1962)...la Facultad está idéntica,frente mismo a Plaza Vea y al Colegio Santa Angela... en la foto,vendría a estar detrás del puente amarillo peatonal que cruza la Circunvalación y une San Luis con Salamanca-Los Recaudadores :










Lucuma said:


> buenas fotos miraflorino, gracias por compartirlas!!
> 
> creo que por allí queda una facultad de veterinaria? algo así....o me equivoco:|


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

ala mira, allí llevamos a una de mis perras una vez, nos recomendaron ese sitio porque mi perra tenía un problema y nos recorrimos todos los sitios posibles, buen thread miraflorino, de un distrito casi desconocido en el foro


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Salamanca, recuerdo cuando era niña con mi papá y mis hermanos íbamos a volar cometa por ahí. Eran tierras de sembríos, habían algunas casas. Miraflorino, se ve que tu barrio tiene bastante verde, me gustan los parques y las casas tienen muchas de ellas tres pisos. Muy buenas tus fotos. Respecto a la peligrosidad de tal o cual barrio, me temo que ninguno se salva. A mí me han asaltado alguna vez en pleno Miraflores, también en San Isidro, muy cerca de mi colegio. Me han robado los faros y llantas de mi carro en el parque cerca a Las Begonias en San Isidro, dónde hay una Iglesia, recuerdo que fui a una misa de difuntos y lo cuadré en la puerta de la Iglesia, salí y que desagradable sorpresa. También me robaron en Córpac los faros y mi gata que estaban en la maletera, con alarma y seguros puestos, cuadraba mi auto en una calle pegada al banco dónde yo trabajaba. Te roban en todos lados, no hay zona exclusiva, claro que más te roban saliendo de Gamarra, o Mesa Redondo, ciertos sitios que son peligrosísimos.
Miraflorino, conoces a Ney Guerrero?????:nuts:*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Salamanca....barrio de mi infancia*

En realidad Lía mi asociación con Salamanca de Monterrico es a través de mi infancia,específicamente mis primeros 8 años de vida... En la actualidad la casita es "un cottage de fin de semana"...Definitivamente mi identidad se plasmó luego en San Isidro y posteriormente en Miraflores (de allí lo de "Miraflorino")....pero Salamanca siempre estará en mis recuerdos infantiles... lógicamente en la actualidad el barrio no se asemeja en nada de lo que fue en sus inicios... no quiero decir que actualmente sea "menos agradable" ni nada por el estilo... simplemente perdió su esencia de barrio suburbano,campestre,alejado de la ciudad,bucólico,pastoril (porque podía verse algo de ganado en los alrededores),incluso corrales y chacras...ahora es un barrio más de Lima,totalmente urbanizado e hiperpoblado.... 
Es cierto en todos lados te roban.... mira,he caminado por los Barrios Altos en éste crudo invierno limeño,yo solito,con mi alma.... y ni el más mínimo asomo de percibir en ser asaltado... medio mundo me decía que debía estar loco para ir a caminar solo por los Barrios Altos....sin embargo sentí total seguridad... obviamente no me arriesgaría de noche,pero de día,es seguro... y no dudes que en plena Avenida Larco en Miraflores,rodeado de docenas de personas puedas ser asaltado/a !!!!...en los años 80s. fue muy conocido el caso de aquella señora de 70 años de edad que se iba a reunir con unas amigas de su edad para tomar un lonche en la avenida Larco y cuando caminaba por Pasaje Los Pinos,un motociclista por querer quitarle su cartera,la terminó arrastrando varios metros y la señora falleció de los golpes recibidos...eran las 4 de la tarde !!!!...rodeada de gente...
La iglesia donde robaron las llantas y faros de tu auto,queda a 1 cuadra de mi departamento en San Isidro en Paseo Parodi,donde viví la segunda mitad de los años 70s.(eso ya fue posterior a Salamanca) Increíble porque es una zona super tranquila y muy segura... pero ya ves... roban en todos lados !!!!... 
Ney Guerrero ???? ese no es el mariachi de Magaly ????... está bien que yo soy "medio urraco",pero de allí a conocerlos....nada que ver !!!!... el programa de Magaly me ha decepcionado,en el Paraguay me daban el dato que era un programa "fuera de serie" y me encuentro con un programita de chimentos tontos y sin mucha gracia... nada que ver !!!!... :bash::bash::bash: ...pero tengo entendido que Ney vivía hacia una zona más nueva de Salamanca,no en la parte antigua donde yo he vivido... me parece que su familia recién llegó a Salamanca "en la segunda oleada",es decir,en los años 70s... 


Lia_01 said:


> *Salamanca, recuerdo cuando era niña con mi papá y mis hermanos íbamos a volar cometa por ahí. Eran tierras de sembríos, habían algunas casas. Miraflorino, se ve que tu barrio tiene bastante verde, me gustan los parques y las casas tienen muchas de ellas tres pisos. Muy buenas tus fotos. Respecto a la peligrosidad de tal o cual barrio, me temo que ninguno se salva. A mí me han asaltado alguna vez en pleno Miraflores, también en San Isidro, muy cerca de mi colegio. Me han robado los faros y llantas de mi carro en el parque cerca a Las Begonias en San Isidro, dónde hay una Iglesia, recuerdo que fui a una misa de difuntos y lo cuadré en la puerta de la Iglesia, salí y que desagradable sorpresa. También me robaron en Córpac los faros y mi gata que estaban en la maletera, con alarma y seguros puestos, cuadraba mi auto en una calle pegada al banco dónde yo trabajaba. Te roban en todos lados, no hay zona exclusiva, claro que más te roban saliendo de Gamarra, o Mesa Redondo, ciertos sitios que son peligrosísimos.
> Miraflorino, conoces a Ney Guerrero?????:nuts:*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cerquita a éste colegio está mi casita*

El colegio Kennedy es uno de los más conocidos de la antigua Salamanca... creo que empezó a funcionar por 1969 pero para preprimaria... recién en los años 70s. tuvo primaria y secundaria... Cerquita está mi casita.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Comisaría de Salamanca*

Está apenas a 2 cuadritas del Arco de entrada de Salamanca,en el cruce de las dos calles más conocidas del barrio : Los Aymaras con Los Paracas.. frente mismo al tanque de agua...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Otra foto antigua de Salamanca de Monterrico*

Mi perro Milór paseando por los alrededores de nuestra casa....La casa que sale en la foto,actualmente está totalmente distinta,nadie pensaría que antiguamente fue así.... Milorcito falleció a los 14 años de edad,aún lo sigo extrañando !!!!...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Facultad de Veterinaria de la Universidad de San Marcos*

Es la más antigua y quizás siga siendo la mejor Facultad de Veterinaria de todo el Perú...tengo entendido que las consultas para mascotas (perros,gatos,etc.) son casi gratuitas... y con la garantía que los chequean profesores y alumnos de la Facultad.... 


Lucuma said:


> ala mira, allí llevamos a una de mis perras una vez, nos recomendaron ese sitio porque mi perra tenía un problema y nos recorrimos todos los sitios posibles, buen thread miraflorino, de un distrito casi desconocido en el foro


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El colegio Santa Angela*

se inauguró justo el año que yo me mudé de Salamanca...sólo recuerdo que desde su inauguración fue el mejor colegio de todo Salamanca y Los Recaudadores (no sé si hasta ahora siga siendo el mejor,pero su local sigue siendo muy bonito,muy bien cuidado,al lado mismo de Plaza Vea en la Avenida Circunvalación...voy a ver si consigo fotos)... recuerdo que las 4 hermanas que vivían en la casa vecina a la mía,las matricularon en dicho colegio en ese año que se inauguró,desconozco si esas vecinas terminarían allí su secundaria,pues nunca más supe de todas ellas... 


*ClauDia* said:


> Recuerdo muy bien esta urb.. fui mucho por ahi en el 2003, y la describes muy bien ya que de alguna forma aun tiene rastros de que fue un lugar apacible comparado a lo que es hoy :lol: mucho mas populoso. Tal vez la mejor zona a mi parecer es la parte de la av. Paracas... justamente por ahi.. algo mas abajo.. esta *el colegio Santa Angela*, tal vez vaya por ahi de nuevo y traiga fotos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Piero...el problema es que...*

No hay reglamentos,no hay normas urbanísticas serias en Lima... salvo quizás algunos barrios,pero muy pocos,donde se respeta el buen gusto ó por lo menos cierta armonía... El caso de Salamanca es que el 90% de los vecinos que son propietarios de las casas,han hecho lo que les ha venido en gana ...las han pintado de mil colores,algunos han hecho 2 ó 3 pisos... otros han hecho añadidos totalmente antiestéticos,otros han puesto tejas,otros han anulado jardines exteriores para construir cuartos de alquiler,en fín,todo un pandemónium que obviamente los resultados saltan a la vista y ahora todo se ve sin pies ni cabeza... sin orden,sin buen gusto,sin armonía... y el caso de Salamanca no es único en Lima,muchas urbanizaciones que empezaron con un estilo definido de viviendas han ido perdiendo su esencia y ahora es todo un sancochado arquitectónico que te marea y te desespera que todo haya terminado así... una pena,pero es la realidad... 


PieroMG said:


> De repente si las casas fueran más bonitas, Salamanca se vería mejor.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

disculpen la ignorancia, pero en que distrito queda Salamanca de Monterrico.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pertenece al distrito de Ate*

Lima 3.... pero hay partes en que una manzana pertenece a San Luis y pareciera ser parte misma de la Urbanización.. 


jos18g said:


> disculpen la ignorancia, pero en que distrito queda Salamanca de Monterrico.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Foto del colegio Santa Angela...*

aunque en realidad queda en la Urbanización Los Recaudadores...










Miraflorino said:


> se inauguró justo el año que yo me mudé de Salamanca...sólo recuerdo que desde su inauguración fue el mejor colegio de todo Salamanca y Los Recaudadores (no sé si hasta ahora siga siendo el mejor,pero su local sigue siendo muy bonito,muy bien cuidado,al lado mismo de Plaza Vea en la Avenida Circunvalación...voy a ver si consigo fotos)... recuerdo que las 4 hermanas que vivían en la casa vecina a la mía,las matricularon en dicho colegio en ese año que se inauguró,desconozco si esas vecinas terminarían allí su secundaria,pues nunca más supe de todas ellas...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que gracioso, en ese Colegio Santa Angela estudio una enamorada mia que tuve alla por el 87 cuando tenia 19 años, paraba por esas partes de la ciudad, en realidad mi enamorada vivia en una urbanizacion que se llama Villa Jardin que queda exactamente al frente de Salamanca cruzando Circunvalacion, recuerdo que siempre nos ibamos por la Portada de Salamanca donde habian unas "carretillas ambulantes" donde vendian unos anticuchos y picarones sencillamente extraordinarios.

La historia de Salamanca es la misma historia de la urbanizacion Chacra Rios, ambas nacieron como ejemplo de la modernidad urbanistica de sus epocas y ambas prontamente se deterioraron por efecto de los distritos vecinos, en el caso de Salamanca la trilogia San Luis, Carretera Central y Cerro San Cosme pronto harian huir a los primeros vecinos de esta urbanizacion a otras zonas mas tranquilas y promisorias, en el caso de Chacra Rios la vecindad con Breña fue fatal, hoy en dia estas urbanizaciones y muchas otras mas en Lima son un "collage" de estilos arquitectonicos practicamente inclasificables a pesar de ser urbanizaciones modernas muchas de ellas se ecuentran altamente tugurizadas, la casa de un piso de ayer hoy cuenta con cinco mas, podemos encontrar toda la gama de colores que el prisma pueda producir en las fachadas variopintas de estas casas, incluso hay vecinos que han descubierto que reemplazar la pintura exterior por locetas de baño le da un toque muy personal a la residencia familiar, el taller de mecanica es vecino del jardin de infancia, la Iglesia Evangelica se disputa a los concurrentes de las cabinas de internet adaptadas en el garage del vecino, en el segundo piso de la casa funciona una academia pre-universitaria, toda clase de carteles y avisos de todos los colores adornan las calles, a cada cinco metros hay una bodega, es decir ni un bazar turco se asemeja a estas urbanizaciones "D" de Lima.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Urbanizaciones "tipo isla"...*

Cesium : Sumado a toda tu explicación tan veraz,es que los primeros pobladores de dichas urbanizaciones pensaron que iban a mantener su caracter "de islas urbanas",es decir,que pasarían muchos años en que dichas urbanizaciones estarían rodeadas de sembríos,chacras,baldíos... no se imaginaron que en pocos años todo se poblaría a pasos agigantados y que lo que se prometió en un inicio como una urbanización tranquila..lejos del ruido y en una atmósfera suburbana y casi campestre,terminaría por ser engullida por la ciudad y convertir a esas urbanizaciones en un punto más urbano,haciéndolas perder su esencia...Con mis amiguitos de la infancia que he podido volver a tener contacto ahora con el Internet,pues sus padres se mudaron de Salamanca hacia Surco,San Borja,Córpac y La Molina,principalmente entre 1968 y1973.... todos ellos ya han pasado sus etapas de adolescencia y juventud en otros barrios... una pena,porque sus padres,al igual que los míos,pensaron que la urbanizacíon vería crecer a sus hijos hasta ya adultos... 


cesium said:


> Que gracioso, en ese Colegio Santa Angela estudio una enamorada mia que tuve alla por el 87 cuando tenia 19 años, paraba por esas partes de la ciudad, en realidad mi enamorada vivia en una urbanizacion que se llama Villa Jardin que queda exactamente al frente de Salamanca cruzando Circunvalacion, recuerdo que siempre nos ibamos por la Portada de Salamanca donde habian unas "carretillas ambulantes" donde vendian unos anticuchos y picarones sencillamente extraordinarios.
> 
> La historia de Salamanca es la misma historia de la urbanizacion Chacra Rios, ambas nacieron como ejemplo de la modernidad urbanistica de sus epocas y ambas prontamente se deterioraron por efecto de los distritos vecinos, en el caso de Salamanca la trilogia San Luis, Carretera Central y Cerro San Cosme pronto harian huir a los primeros vecinos de esta urbanizacion a otras zonas mas tranquilas y promisorias, en el caso de Chacra Rios la vecindad con Breña fue fatal, hoy en dia estas urbanizaciones y muchas otras mas en Lima son un "collage" de estilos arquitectonicos practicamente inclasificables a pesar de ser urbanizaciones modernas muchas de ellas se ecuentran altamente tugurizadas, la casa de un piso de ayer hoy cuenta con cinco mas, podemos encontrar toda la gama de colores que el prisma pueda producir en las fachadas variopintas de estas casas, incluso hay vecinos que han descubierto que reemplazar la pintura exterior por locetas de baño le da un toque muy personal a la residencia familiar, el taller de mecanica es vecino del jardin de infancia, la Iglesia Evangelica se disputa a los concurrentes de las cabinas de internet adaptadas en el garage del vecino, en el segundo piso de la casa funciona una academia pre-universitaria, toda clase de carteles y avisos de todos los colores adornan las calles, a cada cinco metros hay una bodega, es decir ni un bazar turco se asemeja a estas urbanizaciones "D" de Lima.
> 
> saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow cuantos recuerdos... de Salamanca, mi tio vivia en los abetos asi que mis recuerdos de adolescensia en lima estan ligados con esta zona ... 

Urbanizacion de clase media... que hoy se ha tugurizado, y luce llena de rejas, lastima definitivamnete nunca fue una zona de ricos, tampoco de pobres ... quiza hoy en dia mucho más populosa !!!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Que raro antes de leer yo tambien imagine a Salamanca como una urbanizacion de Huancayo. Siempre me senti algo familiar cuando pasaba por los Quechuas con la combi.

En cambio en otros barrios de clase media parecidos que se peuden encontrar en los de mas distritos perifericos, digase Santa Anita, Los Olivos, etc, por mas que se le parezca no tiene el airecito familiar de Salamanca.

La facultad de Veterinaria queda en San Borja, no pertenece ya a Salamanca


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

> rasogu said:
> 
> 
> > Que raro antes de leer yo tambien imagine a Salamanca como una urbanizacion de Huancayo. Siempre me senti algo familiar cuando pasaba por los Quechuas con la combi.
> ...



Pues eso tiene una explicacion muy sencilla, la mayoria de los vecinos actuales de la Urb. Salamanca asi como de las urbanizaciones colindantes como Villa Jardin, Olimpo, La Vina, Cahuache, San Luis y practicamente todo el Cono Este de Lima son inmigrantes venidos del centro del pais, sobre todo de Huancayo, si te vas al Cono Norte notaras que por ejemplo en los Olivos y Comas la mayoria de la gente proviene de las provincias del norte del pais.

Por otro lado, la Facultad de Veterinaria de San Marcos, en realidad pertenecia a San Luis y actualmente a San Borja, esa urbanizacion se llama Javier Prado, Salamanca pertenece a Ate es decir de Circunvalacion hacia el este. 
saludos


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

A mí Salamanca me pareció el mejor lugar en el que se podría vivir en Ate, cuando vivía en Lima, yo estudiaba en un colegio que quedaba frente a Salamanca, cruzando la Evitamiento poco antes del peaje y conozco gente de ese cole que vive en Salamanca; aunque el colegio al que yo iba se encuentra el La Molina; en la avenida Los Quechuas hay una oficina el la que puedes tramitar y renovar pasaportes peruanos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Un alto porcentaje de huancaínos viven en Salamanca en la actualidad*

La apreciación de Cesium es totalmente acertada,curiosamente Salamanca ha sido un polo de atracción para habitantes del Departamento de Junín y en especial de Huancayo...existen numerosas familias que conservan casas tanto en Salamanca como en Huancayo,no me pregunten el porqué,quizás debido a la cercanía a la Carretera Central y al mismo tiempo a la cercanía al Jockey Plaza,haga que Salamanca les agrade mucho... y definitivamente el ambiente actual de Salamanca tiene un alto componente andino.. En los años 60s. en cambio fue polo de atracción de matrimonios jóvenes limeños de clase media-media (no de clase media alta ni mucho menos alta),que podía comprar las casitas al contado y tener un lugar seguro donde criar a sus hijos pequeños... El 90% de esas familias originales de los años 60s. terminaron mudándose a otros distritos en pocos años ya que al crecer la zona industrial cruzando la Avenida Los Quechuas empezó un deterioro de la zona... 
Curiosamente en la actualidad Salamanca tiende a "regenerarse" porque está empezando un boom de edificios de 4 pisos y todo indica que dentro de 10 años,prácticamente toda la urbanización estará llena de esos edificios y las casas "pasarán a la historia"...


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> La apreciación de Cesium es totalmente acertada,curiosamente Salamanca ha sido un polo de atracción para habitantes del Departamento de Junín y en especial de Huancayo...existen numerosas familias que conservan casas tanto en Salamanca como en Huancayo,no me pregunten el porqué,quizás debido a la cercanía a la Carretera Central y al mismo tiempo a la cercanía al Jockey Plaza,haga que Salamanca les agrade mucho... y definitivamente el ambiente actual de Salamanca tiene un alto componente andino.. En los años 60s. en cambio fue polo de atracción de matrimonios jóvenes limeños de clase media-media (no de clase media alta ni mucho menos alta),que podía comprar las casitas al contado y tener un lugar seguro donde criar a sus hijos pequeños... El 90% de esas familias originales de los años 60s. terminaron mudándose a otros distritos en pocos años ya que al crecer la zona industrial cruzando la Avenida Los Quechuas empezó un deterioro de la zona...
> Curiosamente en la actualidad Salamanca tiende a "regenerarse" porque está empezando un boom de edificios de 4 pisos y todo indica que dentro de 10 años,prácticamente toda la urbanización estará llena de esos edificios y las casas "pasarán a la historia"...


Con razon el ambiente de familiaridad, añoranza, melancolia, como si fuera Huancayo, y eso que nunca he vivido por alli, a lo mas pasaba con la combi , sera cierto eso que entre gitanos nos leemos la mano y nos reconocemos, en fin. Me gustaria saber que clase de huancainos llegaron a Salamanca, clase media, baja, dudo que usted lo sepa miraflorino, lo dije como un anhelo.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Me imagino que serán de clase media...*

porque la mayoría son propietarios de casas y departamentos y nada cuesta menos de 45,000 dólares en Salamanca... por lo que clase baja definitivamente no son... 


rasogu said:


> Con razon el ambiente de familiaridad, añoranza, melancolia, como si fuera Huancayo, y eso que nunca he vivido por alli, a lo mas pasaba con la combi , sera cierto eso que entre gitanos nos leemos la mano y nos reconocemos, en fin. Me gustaria saber que clase de huancainos llegaron a Salamanca, clase media, baja, dudo que usted lo sepa miraflorino, lo dije como un anhelo.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> Lima 3.... pero hay partes en que una manzana pertenece a San Luis y pareciera ser parte misma de la Urbanización..


osea en Ate?
lima 3=Ate vitarte


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ate es uno de los distritos más grandes de Lima*

Recuerden que llega hasta Vitarte y Santa Clara... es bastante extenso..."geográficamente" Salamanca debería pertenecer en todo caso a San Luis,por eso tiene una Agencia Municipal porque la Municipalidad de Ate le queda a 1 hora en auto a todos los salamanquinos !!!!!... de no creerlo !!!!...
Lo de "Monterrico",fue que cuando se construyó Salamanca en 1962,toda la zona aledaña al reciente inaugurado Hipódromo se denominó "Monterrico",desde el actual Valle Hermoso a las faldas de Las Casuarinas hasta Salamanca y de fondo hasta donde está la actual Avenida La Molina...todo eso era un descampado inmenso... para los años 70s. "Monterrico" fue empequeñeciéndose y sólo ya abarcaba las calles cercanas al Hipódromo...


jos18g said:


> osea en Ate?
> lima 3=Ate vitarte


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Trébol de Javier Prado y al fondo Los Jardines de Salamanca*

Arriba hacia la derecha...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Te darás cuenta del tamaño del distrito de ATE*

El número 35 en el mapa :










jos18g said:


> osea en Ate?
> lima 3=Ate vitarte


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> La apreciación de Cesium es totalmente acertada,curiosamente Salamanca ha sido un polo de atracción para habitantes del Departamento de Junín y en especial de Huancayo...existen numerosas familias que conservan casas tanto en Salamanca como en Huancayo,no me pregunten el porqué,quizás debido a la cercanía a la Carretera Central y al mismo tiempo a la cercanía al Jockey Plaza,haga que Salamanca les agrade mucho... y definitivamente el ambiente actual de Salamanca tiene un alto componente andino.. En los años 60s. en cambio fue polo de atracción de matrimonios jóvenes limeños de clase media-media (no de clase media alta ni mucho menos alta),que podía comprar las casitas al contado y tener un lugar seguro donde criar a sus hijos pequeños... El 90% de esas familias originales de los años 60s. terminaron mudándose a otros distritos en pocos años ya que al crecer la zona industrial cruzando la Avenida Los Quechuas empezó un deterioro de la zona...
> Curiosamente en la actualidad Salamanca tiende a "regenerarse" porque está empezando un boom de edificios de 4 pisos y todo indica que dentro de 10 años,prácticamente toda la urbanización estará llena de esos edificios y las casas "pasarán a la historia"...


Es verdad ... pero no todos eran limeños limeños ahhhh... por ejemplo mis tios vivian en los abetos y eran de CUSCO los dos (en los años sesenta) ... en los años 60´s salamanca era una urbanizacion de clase media como mencionas y no una zona muy chic, tampoco una zona fea.. no sabia que hoy por hoy es mas una zona de compatriotas huancainos... Por cierto mis tios terminaron mudandose despues de muchos años hacia otra zona

Me parece que lo que sucede en salamanca no es precisamente como mencionas que tiene un alto componente andino... nunca fue una zona chic, pero ya las casas se ven muy viejas hay demasiadas bodeguitas demasiadas rejas en parques y casas y definitivamente la zona industrial cercana malogro la zona ya que hacia esa direccion es algo peligroso... No sabia que ahora es zona de migrantes huancainos... y por cierto por que mencionas como se ve salamanca hoy como componente andino??? a mi me parece una generalizacion que esta de mas... hoy salamanca luce feo... por eso es mas andino???

Yo soy andino por que naci en cusco y tengo casa en lima es decir que por que soy cusqueño mi casa luce andina o fea??? por favor seguramente mi casa luce mejor que muchas de mis vecinos limeños... por favor no generalicemos ... no todos somos iguales ... ni todos tenemos la misma educacion nivel social ... los andinos no somos cultura chicha...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Koko..Koko....*

Obviamente en ningún lugar del mundo hay un 100% de gente de un solo lugar...pero en los años 60s. el componente de los salamanquinos eran limeños en su mayoría,no te puedo hablar de porcentajes,pero era la mayoría...nadie habló en ningún momento de "zona chic",empezó siendo una urbanización clasemediera común y silvestre y hasta ahora ha mantenido ese status... 
Rasogu que es de Huancayo percibe cierta familiaridad de Salamanca con Huancayo,quizás sea él la persona más indicada para poder explicar "el porqué de dicha familiaridad",pero es cierto,hay muchas familias huancaínas viviendo en Salamanca... 
Feo ???... ojo que tú lo estás definiendo así... Yo no encuentro que Salamanca luzca fea en la actualidad,sus numerosos parques están bien cuidados,todos tienen casetas de vigilancia,las veredas y pistas están en buen estado,la zona del mercado que como toda zona de mercado es dificil que luzca impecable,en Salamanca se esmeran porque no luzca deplorable...si defines "feo" el mejunje arquitectónico que actualmente existe,yo más bien lo definiría como "poco armonioso",pero no como feo... 
Para mi feo estaría si se apreciara todo decadente y descuidado y eso no pasa en Salamanca...y no entiendo porque relacionas "lo feo" con "lo andino"...ojo,repito,tú eres el que estás dando esos juicios... 
Lo de "mejunje arquitectónico" se dá en todo Lima,es cierto que en muchos casos es lo que se define como "cultura chicha" y tengo entendido que lo chicha es una fusión andino-costeña... si me equivoco,por favor,desearía que me ilustren al respecto... ahora bien,es una fusión parcial..tampoco quiere decir que toda la mezcla de lo andino con lo costeño tenga que ser "chicha"...
Como bien te conté en otro thread,uno de mis más queridos amigos es cuzqueño,es hijo,nieto,bisnieto y tataranieto de cuzqueños y sus abuelos maternos tuvieron una de las casonas más hermosas,imponentes y de buen gusto de la Avenida Arequipa (lamentablemente ya demolida) y todos ellos eran 100% andinos y con un maravilloso buen gusto.. Te digo ésto Koko,porque en mis comentarios en éste thread yo no he generalizado nada ni he calificado en ningún momento como "feo" nada...



koko cusco said:


> Es verdad ... pero no todos eran limeños limeños ahhhh... por ejemplo mis tios vivian en los abetos y eran de CUSCO los dos (en los años sesenta) ... en los años 60´s salamanca era una urbanizacion de clase media como mencionas y no una zona muy chic, tampoco una zona fea.. no sabia que hoy por hoy es mas una zona de compatriotas huancainos... Por cierto mis tios terminaron mudandose despues de muchos años hacia otra zona
> 
> Me parece que lo que sucede en salamanca no es precisamente como mencionas que tiene un alto componente andino... nunca fue una zona chic, pero ya las casas se ven muy viejas hay demasiadas bodeguitas demasiadas rejas en parques y casas y definitivamente la zona industrial cercana malogro la zona ya que hacia esa direccion es algo peligroso... No sabia que ahora es zona de migrantes huancainos... y por cierto por que mencionas *como se ve salamanca hoy como componente andino??? a mi me parece una generalizacion que esta de mas... hoy salamanca luce feo... por eso es mas andino???[/B]
> Yo soy andino por que naci en cusco y tengo casa en lima es decir que por que soy cusqueño mi casa luce andina o fea??? por favor seguramente mi casa luce mejor que muchas de mis vecinos limeños... por favor no generalicemos ... no todos somos iguales ... ni todos tenemos la misma educacion nivel social ... los andinos no somos cultura chicha...*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> Obviamente en ningún lugar del mundo hay un 100% de gente de un solo lugar...pero en los años 60s. el componente de los salamanquinos eran limeños en su mayoría,no te puedo hablar de porcentajes,pero era la mayoría...nadie habló en ningún momento de "zona chic",empezó siendo una urbanización clasemediera común y silvestre y hasta ahora ha mantenido ese status...
> Rasogu que es de Huancayo percibe cierta familiaridad de Salamanca con Huancayo,quizás sea él la persona más indicada para poder explicar "el porqué de dicha familiaridad",pero es cierto,hay muchas familias huancaínas viviendo en Salamanca...
> Feo ???... ojo que tú lo estás definiendo así... Yo no encuentro que Salamanca luzca fea en la actualidad,sus numerosos parques están bien cuidados,todos tienen casetas de vigilancia,las veredas y pistas están en buen estado,la zona del mercado que como toda zona de mercado es dificil que luzca impecable,en Salamanca se esmeran porque no luzca deplorable...si defines "feo" el mejunje arquitectónico que actualmente existe,yo más bien lo definiría como "poco armonioso",pero no como feo...
> Para mi feo estaría si se apreciara todo decadente y descuidado y eso no pasa en Salamanca...y no entiendo porque relacionas "lo feo" con "lo andino"...ojo,repito,tú eres el que estás dando esos juicios...
> ...


Amigo dodi lo digo en son de paz

lo de feo lo puse yo es verdad, de como lo recordaba a como es ahora pues me parece feo (en mi opinion)... demasiadas tienditas, muchas rejas en ventanas y en calles en fin ya no es lo que recuerdo ... es solo que creo que la palabra andino creo que no debe ser mal usada ya que engloba muchas otras cosas...

es como mencionaste en otro thread asociar los colores exagerdamente estridentes de las calles e iglesias en el centro de lima con lo andino o con cultura andina o las casas arquitectonicamente poco agraciadas por que tienen un "alto componente andino" como tu le has llamado, pues te ruego que no uses ese termino seguramente muchas personas de ciudades andinas van a sentirse tocadas se que quiza no es tu intension pero suena discriminante miraforino... sin afan de pelear solo creo que en el peru debemos aprender a integrarnos todos ya que somos parte de la misma patria al final con nuestras dieferencias y cosas en comun... somo peruanos todos

En mi opinion andino para mi es la cosmovision inca, andino es pensar en los picos nevados es pensar en mis antepasados los incas para mi eso es andino aunque andino lo asociemos a los afiches de fiesta chicha multicolos o a la gente que llaman "provincianos", ala paisana jacinta o al cholo cirilo... en mi opinion no es mas que un estigma.

Aprendamos a aceptarnos mutuamente entre todos...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Es muy buen intercambiar ideas...*

porque todos aprendemos de todos y eso es algo muy positivo... Reconozco que yo aprendí en el otro thread de ustedes respecto a los colores de las iglesias y tuve el preconcepto de responsabilizar por ello a "una moda andina"... En el caso de Salamanca la definición de "alto componente andino" se refiere a que la actual población en un elevado porcentaje procede efectivamente del Ande... en especial del departamento de Junín... en ningún momento lo definí ni como algo que ha mejorado a Salamanca ni como algo que lo ha empeorado... simplemente es la coyuntura actual de la Urbanización... 
Personalmente yo no encuentro que Salamanca esté ni feo ni bonito..simplemente hay un mejunje arquitectónico en que se mezclan aciertos y errores... digamos lo que añoro de los años 60s. era la uniformidad que existía,todas las casitas idénticas,del mismo tamaño,con los mismos acabados... pero claro,es muy dificil que ese tipo de urbanizaciones de una sola estructura arquitectónica logren sobrevivir intactas a través de los años... por lo menos en Lima,de momento no recuerdo ningún barrio que no haya sufrido modificaciones... 
Ojo,el título es : "es muy bueno intercambiar ideas"...


koko cusco said:


> Amigo dodi lo digo en son de paz
> 
> lo de feo lo puse yo es verdad, de como lo recordaba a como es ahora pues me parece feo (en mi opinion)... demasiadas tienditas, muchas rejas en ventanas y en calles en fin ya no es lo que recuerdo ... es solo que creo que la palabra andino creo que no debe ser mal usada ya que engloba muchas otras cosas...
> 
> ...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Andino es un estereotipo, es decir ciertas caracteristicas que definen los rasgos culturales de una nacion, en el Peru "todos" somos andinos sin importar donde vivamos, en el caso de la Urb. Salamanca el elemento andino traido por los huancainos fue el "hipercomercio" .

Tal vez la unica ciudad comparable a Huancayo en el ambito comercial en la sierra peruana sea Juliaca, el huancaino es comerciante por nacimiento, el eje comercial que representa la Carretera Central y la gran zona de mercados de La Parada, fue fundada por huancainos desde tiempos antiguos, si hicieramos un censo del origen de las personas que actualmente viven en Distritos como Ate, San Luis, Vitarte, Santa Anita, Huachipa y El Agustino notariamos que la mayoria de ellos son inmigrantes de la sierra central o descendientes de inmigrantes de esta region, a mediados de los 80s la "nobleza comercial huancaina" se empezo a mudar de Huancayo hacia Lima empujada y amenazada por el terrorismo de Sendero Luminoso y uno de los lugares escogidos para asentarse en Lima fue la Urb. Salamanca, es a partir de este momento que se da una especie de explosion comercial en todo el Cono Este. 

Ahora, como es evidente, el comercio en su version "andina" es bastante desordenado, esto no es ni malo ni bueno, asi es nuestro pais, asi convivimos nosotros y asi nos entendemos y eso tambien se nota en urbanizaciones como Salamanca.

saludos


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

cesium said:


> Tal vez la unica ciudad comparable a Huancayo en el ambito comercial en la sierra peruana sea Juliaca, el huancaino es comerciante por nacimiento, el eje comercial que representa la Carretera Central y la gran zona de mercados de La Parada, fue fundada por huancainos desde tiempos antiguos, si hicieramos un censo del origen de las personas que actualmente viven en Distritos como Ate, San Luis, Vitarte, Santa Anita, Huachipa y El Agustino notariamos que la mayoria de ellos son inmigrantes de la sierra central o descendientes de inmigrantes de esta region, a mediados de los 80s la "nobleza comercial huancaina" se empezo a mudar de Huancayo hacia Lima empujada y amenazada por el terrorismo de Sendero Luminoso y uno de los lugares escogidos para asentarse en Lima fue la Urb. Salamanca, es a partir de este momento que se da una especie de explosion comercial en todo el Cono Este.
> 
> Ahora, como es evidente, el comercio en su version "andina" es bastante desordenado, esto no es ni malo ni bueno, asi es nuestro pais, asi convivimos nosotros y asi nos entendemos y eso tambien se nota en urbanizaciones como Salamanca.
> 
> saludos


Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que explicas sobre Huancayo, solo que la nobleza huancaina como tu la llamas se asento en San Borja y algunos distritos mas de Lima tradicional como Jesus Maria entre otros, mas que en Ate o Sta Anita, alli llegaron esencialmente la clase media y media baja que como lo dices estaban integrados esencialmente por comerciantes con pequeños negocios.

Ahora sobre el concepto andino como tal, es algo mas complejo, osea tienes que la gente que llego a lima del ande desarrollo una cultura completamente diferente a la que se desarrollo y desarrolla en las ciudades de los andes como Cusco, Huancayo, Cajamarca, etc. 

El andino huancaino(que es el que mas conosco) que llego a Lima sin lo medios necesarios para insertarse en la lima tradicional tuvo que compartir el espacio urbano con los seres marginales de la costa, y por alli de la selva tambien, es por eso que la chicha nace como musica tropical-andina, como cultura fusion de las demas, y esta es la que se ha desarrollado en Lima, y es netamente limeña, las idolo del huayno como Dina Paucar o Sonia Morales (que para mi seria chicha-huayno) son justamente de este espacio. Y es eso a lo que relaciona el limeño y costeño tradicional cuando oye la palabra andino.

Sin embargo, en las ciudades de la sierra el desarrollo es otro, no se como sea en Cusco (koko nos puede explicar) En Huancayo por ejemplo la clase media que se queda en la ciudad al inicio de los 50 desarrolla un focklor diferente sin la mezcla de lo costeño marginal o de lo selvatico, es un folclor diferente claro que en algunos puntos semejantes con el huayno-chicha, pero para mi de mejor gusto y con mas academicismo, ya que grandes artistas del focklor serrano estudiaron en el conservatorio o en alguna academia. Igual en otras materias artisticas, sin embargo no hubo un desarrollo grande de la arquitectura mas alla de la tradicional, los mejores exponentes al respecto son Cusco, Cajamarca y Ayacucho.

Ahora bien no pongo que todo es color de rosa, la influencia de lo andino-chicha nacido en Lima se ha expandido en los ultimos 30-a todo el peru y los barrios marginales de las ciudades serranas cada dia se parecen mas a un cono de lima, pero eso no es tan propio de lo andino perse, como lo relaciona un limeño o costeño. Un ejemplo de esto s epuede ver en la ultima parte de la entrevista de Bayli a Magaly Solier. Bayli le dice a Magaly qeu su proxima invitada es Sonia Morales, que Magaly debe de haberla escuchado por ser de Ayacucho (haciendo suponer parte de su cultura), a lo que Magaly Solier le responde que recien hace poco sabia de ella, sino fuese por los canales de Lima que se ven en Huanta, ese es el punto yo creo que los ayacuchanos han escuchado mas a los Gaytan Castro que a Dina Paucar por ejemplo, sin embargo gracias a los medio de comunicacion supongo que algun dia Dina Paucar sera una estrella en Huanta, lo que en verdad me aterraria.

Bueno en resumen de cuentas, como dijo Koko, lo andino es algo bastante compuesto, la chicha-andina tambien es andino pero no es lo unico, tambien existen otras expresiones andinas de buena calidad como por ejemplo en pintura, la escuela cuzqueña. Y por supuesto qeu si bien esteticamente las zonas marginales de las ciudades serranas se parecen a un cono de lima, la cultura dentro de ellas es completamente diferente


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

rasogu said:


> Sin embargo, en las ciudades de la sierra el desarrollo es otro, no se como sea en Cusco (koko nos puede explicar) En Huancayo por ejemplo la clase media que se queda en la ciudad al inicio de los 50 desarrolla un focklor diferente sin la mezcla de lo costeño marginal o de lo selvatico, es un folclor diferente claro que en algunos puntos semejantes con el huayno-chicha, pero para mi de mejor gusto y con mas academicismo, ya que grandes artistas del focklor serrano estudiaron en el conservatorio o en alguna academia. Igual en otras materias artisticas, sin embargo no hubo un desarrollo grande de la arquitectura mas alla de la tradicional, los mejores exponentes al respecto son Cusco, Cajamarca y Ayacucho.


de los años cincuenta no podria hablar por que no he vivido en esa epoca puedo hablar de lo que se por comentarios o por libros... en cusco nace el movimiento cultural indigenista, conformado por estudiosos profesionales de la universidad nacional san antonio abad, poetas escritores etc etc... todos de origen andino (inca) o identificados con este origen... no se necesita ser indio para ser indigenista... ya que es mas que hablar de racismo o color de piel una manera de pensar un sentimiento revindicador... los huaynos y yaravies como el condor pasa de jose alomilla robles identifican este sentir andino ... Cusco ha sido fuente inspiradora del sentir andino desde que es inca como capital antigua del imperio hasta en la epoca de la colonia con la escuela cusqueña ... estilo de pintura que es de los mas reconocidos de america del sur... y su arte esta presente en los principales templos de nuestro peru como un referente de lo mas destacado del arte del continente... en cusco la moda de los huaynos de arpistas chicha ya es reciente y viene de los folkloricos supuestamente vernaculares que han triunfado en lima ... es decir el huayno partio del ande llego a lima hizo nacer la chicha y ha regresado de nuevo al ande...

Cusco y la cultura andina cusqueña han sido y siguen siendo fuente inspiradora en arquitectura ... no solo en peru hay andinos los hay en venezuela colombia ecuador peru bolivia y chile y es que si hablamos de cosmovision andina hablamos de que los incas conocian las cosntelaciones de la via lactea y las nombraban segun su pensamiento... zorro llama sapo serpiente pastor etc... entonces eso es hablar de andino o de cosmovision andina MAMA PACHA ... APUS... entonces si hablamos de andinos no hablamos solo de peruanos ... sino de todos los habitantes de la cordillera de los andes de varios paises una vez mas el termino andino le queda muy grande a la cultura chicha nacida de la gente que emigro de la sierra peuana a lima.

No se debe mezclar la involucion de lo chicha contemporaneo del peru con lo andino ancestral legado de la cultura peruana ...

En cusco post terremoto de los 50´s percistian aun familias de origen español o descendientes de europeos que generalmente constituian la clase alta y una sociedad de indigenas herederos de los incas , gente en extrema pobreza... hoy en dia hay mucho mas mestizaje... y mas igualdad por asi decirlo... 

marquemos la diferencia entre lo chicha y lo andino que son cosas muy diferentes es como hablar del estilo de iglesias de quincha y adobe pintado de colorinches de la costa.

Los sociologos aceveran que en lima asimilan la arquitectura de la quincha y adobe de sus pobladores prehispanicos y las convierten en fachadas españolas fusionando ese sancochado de cultura neo andina... que nacio en lima, como mencione antes desde cuando?? los incas usaron los estridentes colores que hoy vemos en lo chicha limeño (de los inmigrantes limeños)... nunca por que ni conocian esa gama de colores ya que usaban tintes naturales... una gama de colorido diferente al neo andino chicha... y sus muros eran de piedra obra magnifica de canteria... y las iglesias y estilo barroco español de cusco del siglo XVII tampoco tienen por caracteristica el colorido amarillo rojo o azul fuertes... esta tendencia nace en lima y se discemina por la costa peruana...

En el ande el estilo de casas es de adobe estucado con yeso techo de teja al menos en cusco... de hay aparece la horrible calamina como elemento antiestetico contemporaneo ... o los toritos de pucara encima de los tejados ... en las comunidades andinas mas remotas y de origen indigena pues casitas de piedra con techo de paja... me pregunto el colorinche estridente nacio en cusco o nacio en lima con los inmigrantes de otras ciudades ... entonces ... una vez mas usar el termino andino es usar un termino errado... discrimante y que no le corresponde a lo que es la expresion de lo chicha...en mi opinion


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Gracias koko, igual paso en hyo solo que el indigenismo no fue tanto, se busco mas el mestizaje, eso del huayno con arpa tambien sucede aca, creo que nace en Ancash o en la sierra de Lima.

Me quedo con esta frase que lo resume todo

_*El huayno partio del ande llego a lima hizo nacer la chicha y ha regresado de nuevo al ande...*_


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> El número 35 en el mapa :


no entiendo q no me puedes decir es este distrito y ya, has hecho como 3 post d lo mismohno:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^te lo esta diciendo en el post quoateado 
es el distrito #35, el rojito....ate vitarte...,en cuyo"brazo" (q esta al oeste) o sobresaliente se situa salamanca.

bueno para mi este zona no es fea,, sin ser tampoco una maravilla.
me gusta q tiene muchas areas verdes,, su ambiente y facil acceso a vias rapidas (evitamiento y circunvalacion)....


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Parece que Jos no es muy ducho en materia de distritos...*

El mapa está super claro,Ate es un distrito "alargado" y eso lo hace bastante extenso... lo que pasa que mucha gente lo relaciona con Vitarte,que prácticamente está bien adentrado en la Carretera Central hacia Chaclacayo y como que podría generar una confusión que el distrito prácticamente llegue casi a los límites del Jockey Plaza... 


papiriqui said:


> ^^te lo esta diciendo en el post quoateado
> es el distrito #35, el rojito....ate vitarte...,en cuyo"brazo" (q esta al oeste) o sobresaliente se situa salamanca.
> 
> bueno para mi este zona no es fea,, sin ser tampoco una maravilla.
> me gusta q tiene muchas areas verdes,, su ambiente y facil acceso a vias rapidas (evitamiento y circunvalacion)....


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El comercio en Salamanca no lo veo tan desordenado...*

Sólo hay 2 zonas "comerciales" en todo Salamanca : la Avenida Los Quechuas que en sus 15 cuadras de extensión hay mucho comercio y los mercadillos que bordean la plaza principal (Parque FAP),que si están un poco "apretaditos" y hacia la calle Garcilaso de La Vega ..el resto "del comercio",son las típicas bodeguitas que las puedes ver en cualquier barrio de Lima y uno que otro negocio.... pero en líneas generales el comercio salamanquino no luce desordenado (algo muy importante es que se ha respetado la condición 100% residencial de todos los parquecitos internos,que son como 30 en total)...lo que si se perfila es un aumento de población un tanto explosivo para los próximos años,pues se están construyendo un buen número de pequeños edificios de 3 y 4 pisos... 


cesium said:


> Andino es un estereotipo, es decir ciertas caracteristicas que definen los rasgos culturales de una nacion, en el Peru "todos" somos andinos sin importar donde vivamos, en el caso de la Urb. Salamanca el elemento andino traido por los huancainos fue el "hipercomercio" .
> 
> Tal vez la unica ciudad comparable a Huancayo en el ambito comercial en la sierra peruana sea Juliaca, el huancaino es comerciante por nacimiento, el eje comercial que representa la Carretera Central y la gran zona de mercados de La Parada, fue fundada por huancainos desde tiempos antiguos, si hicieramos
> un censo del origen de las personas que actualmente viven en Distritos como Ate, San Luis, Vitarte, Santa Anita, Huachipa y El Agustino notariamos que la mayoria de ellos son inmigrantes de la sierra central o descendientes de inmigrantes de esta region, a mediados de los 80s la "nobleza comercial huancaina" se empezo a mudar de Huancayo hacia Lima empujada y amenazada por el terrorismo de Sendero Luminoso y uno de los lugares escogidos para asentarse en Lima fue la Urb. Salamanca, es a partir de este momento que se da una especie de explosion comercial en todo el Cono Este.
> ...


----------



## jjat (Jun 17, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> ^^te lo esta diciendo en el post quoateado
> es el distrito #35, el rojito....*ate vitarte*...,en cuyo"brazo" (q esta al oeste) o sobresaliente se situa salamanca.
> 
> bueno para mi este zona no es fea,, sin ser tampoco una maravilla.
> me gusta q tiene muchas areas verdes,, su ambiente y facil acceso a vias rapidas (evitamiento y circunvalacion)....


estimado..el nombre del distrito es ATE....solamente ATE...(solamente tres letras)...no entiendo por que hay gente que le gusta decir ATE-VITARTE....tanto les cuesta darse cuenta que el nombre correcto del distrito es ATE...asi de simple...


----------

